# Tack Locker spin off thread!



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been doing a ton of research and looking at other barns.. I've seen this several times especially in the bigger facilities with multiple barns so I just had to ask!

Everyone was pretty clear that they wouldn't pay more for a tack locker vs. regular tack room (neither would I!) BUT:

What if there was 2 barns on the same property. One barn had a regular community tack room where you were assigned a bridle/saddle rack and you could bring your own trunk.. and the other barn had individual tack lockers IN your horses stall. For me, I'd still prefer the cheaper one.

What if the tack locker stalls were in the barn closer to the arena? Does that make a difference for you?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would prefer a locker that was close to where I was tacking up. It doesn't have to be right beside, but say the middle of the barn. Otherwise, I would feel like everything had to be lugged soooo far._


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be nicer if the lockers were close, but not essential. 

I would not like a locker IN the stall. My horse poops on the stall walls, and would likely do that to a locker too.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What about horses pasture boarded with no stall to have a locker in? 
Why not discuss this with your boarders? There will always be options, and you won't please everyone. I wouldn't pay more, but I would choose a barn with lockers to one without, everything else equal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've seen the stall tack lockers done a few ways.. I've seen them open into the stalls. I've seen them open up from the isle way and I've seen some where they fit under the corner feeder and open up into the isle way which would be ideal instead of tack trunks in the isle way but still not big enough in my opinion.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> What about horses pasture boarded with no stall to have a locker in?
> Why not discuss this with your boarders? There will always be options, and you won't please everyone. I wouldn't pay more, but I would choose a barn with lockers to one without, everything else equal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would assume pasture boarders would use the community tack room which is what I would do (and currently do) if I went with this arrangement especially since my current tack room is pretty large (468 sq ft) for a 6 stall barn. However, I've seen several barns who offer pasture board with free trailer parking and boarders use their trailers for tack storage and tacking area. I've had boarders do this even though I have a tackroom and cross tie areas oddly enough.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a tack locker idea I like the most... 
http://ultrashowjumpers.com/images/barn/thumb/outdoorstallthm.gif

http://ultrashowjumpers.com/images/barn/thumb/tacklockerthm.gif

The only thing that concerns me with this is air flow.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

oh I see, that's nice. I thought that you meant right in the stall.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Apologies for the double post, but when you said lockers IN the stall, I thought you meant in the stall and not next to the stall. 

Why would that be called in the stall? When it is right next door?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess because it's technically taking up stall space...? The mansion barn close by actually has them IN the stalls which are still nice but for a 12x12 stall? thats a little cramped IMO. If I did this, I would do a 10x16 stall or something like that.

The more I think about it, the more I realize how genius stall tack lockers are!!! Not only are they just super handy... but it eliminates the need for a central tack room and you can put in another stall instead!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

starlinestables said:


> I guess because it's technically taking up stall space...? The mansion barn close by actually has them IN the stalls which are still nice but for a 12x12 stall? thats a little cramped IMO. If I did this, I would do a 10x16 stall or something like that.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I realize how genius stall tack lockers are!!! Not only are they just super handy... but it eliminates the need for a central tack room and you can put in another stall instead!!


What are the walls made of between the stall and the locker? I would sure hate for my tack to smell like a stall. We have a couple of very neat horses but they tend to pee on the wall in an effort to stay in the corner.

What about someone leaving their tack stall door open? 

We have a room that is lined with lockers on both sides. Lockers are vented for air flow, folks can clean out lockers and not block the cross tie area, lights are spaced so they can see clearly no matter what time of day. Away from feed stuffs to discourage rodents.

In the central alley of the barn, we have saddle racks near the cross ties for ease in tacking and untacking.


----------

